# Can I shark fish of pcola pier



## Y_cosmic_T (7 mo ago)

I was wondering if I could shark fish off the pier like could I just pop it off when I get it up close or can I not even hook sharks without getting in trouble


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Could always be fishing for Big Tuna and something else accidentally eat your bait.....


----------



## Brandon_SPC2 (Aug 4, 2016)

Just go night fishing for "King Mackerel" or "Stingrays". They can't prove otherwise.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Shark Fish from the beach at night is what most do:










Goliath from the beach?


Amazing catch. Congratulations.




www.pensacolafishingforum.com


----------



## OldMan-theSea (May 14, 2018)

Y_cosmic_T said:


> ..... or can I not even hook sharks without getting in trouble


How are going to tell the sharks not to bite? Put a "NO SHARKS" sign on the hook?


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

Short answer...NO.
Long answer...you will be told to cut your line right after a hookup and could face getting kicked off the pier, either temporarily or permanently.


----------



## Bigc2013 (Aug 1, 2016)

kingfish501 said:


> Short answer...NO.
> Long answer...you will be told to cut your line right after a hookup and could face getting kicked off the pier, either temporarily or permanently.


What he said for sure👍


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

i agree with king. he's an old pier rat from the 19th century.
jack


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

Get a Bonita from the Gulf Breeze Bait and Tackle, then go to Navarre Pier, hook it up and chunk it out. If anyone asks, tell them you're trying to catch some blue crabs.


----------



## webekillingum (May 25, 2019)

Crazy he was so close to shore ( how far out) 

the ocean is a mysterious place


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

CurDog said:


> Get a Bonita from the Gulf Breeze Bait and Tackle, then go to Navarre Pier, hook it up and chunk it out. If anyone asks, tell them you're trying to catch some blue crabs.


Navarre allows shark fishing. He asked about PB pier.


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

Well then, he's closer to P'cola pier leaving from GBB&T.


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

They won’t say anything to you if you’re pitching baits at blacktips and spinners. Obviously don’t beach them and don’t be a jackass while doing it.


----------

